# "Wrong disk in serted. Please insert disc into your CD/DVD drive"...



## cdfreelancer (Dec 4, 2004)

"Please insert disc into your CD/DVD drive". This is the error message that I'm getting everytime I try to run a game that I recently downloaded. I managed to install the game with no problems using alc120% to load the .iso files, three of them in all (Each .iso file represents one CD of the 3 CD game).

I then tried applying a no/CD crack to the game by copying the crack over the original .exe in the game's installation folder. However, whenever I tried to run the game using a cracked .exe the game would crash saying that it had encountered a problem and needed to close. 

I then reinststalled the game and tried the no CD-crack again but with the same results.

I would like to know if there is a method by which I can burn the game onto CD and play the game without having to use a no-CD-crack?

I heard that the game is securom protected, whatever that means!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fure6 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have copied Delta Force Land warrier on another CD. It wouldn't install on my computer with the burnt CD, but it if i installed the game with the actual game CD and then use the burn'd disc to play the game; it worked. 

maybe the solution to this mess is....*BUY THE FREAKING GAME!!*. c'mon, what's an extra $20 out of your pocket gunna do ya? you're "26" and hopefully have a job.   

ps. http://www.clonecd.net/ is where you wanna try it... i don't really know if the program is "special" in any way-shape- or form.


----------



## mitch1985 (Dec 4, 2004)

lol yes. i never download games now i just dont see point, most times they are fake and dont work. just buy it off ebay for really cheap. make a copy of it. and sell it on ebay.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Dec 4, 2004)

C'mon people, don't be such a drag! I'm going to the shops shortly and would love nothing more than to come home and spend the rest of the weekend directing US forces around a fictional Islamic country (No I don't have a life). Oops! I may have just given away the game there!


----------



## aqsg72 (Dec 4, 2004)

Well this strikes me as illegal. 

The ISO images won't be able to emulate Securom so you can't actually play the game like a clone of the original.

You could try patching the game to a newer version.

There is a solution, and it's been mentioned before: buy it.


----------



## aqsg72 (Dec 4, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with how you used the crack, it's something else.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Dec 4, 2004)

That's what I thought. Any ideas? No doubt it's somthing obscure and annoying!


----------



## Praetor (Dec 4, 2004)

> I have copied Delta Force Land warrier on another CD


You didnt copy it correctly. I think it's got SD2.7 on it but I could be off a bit. For that you'll need a 2-sheep burner



> is where you wanna try it... I don't really know if the program is "special" in any way-shape- or form.


Not that clean and simple (thank goodness, too many peeps running around without knowing wtf they're doing as it is), you gotta have a 2-sheep drive to handle the SD protections (2-sheep= always does proper EFM as opposed to sometimes correct)



> The ISO images won't be able to emulate Securom so you can't actually play the game like a clone of the original.


You sure its SecurROM, it would seem like a SD-ish type of game (not that i checked or anything ... SecurROM 4.5?)


Considering the direction of this thread... Thread terminated.


----------

